# New possible Section?



## Waterboy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think a new "media section" would be nice. This would include all discussions relating to cookbooks, movies, TV shows, podcasts, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Waterboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Whoops! Just found that section. My bad!! Still tryin to figure things out here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 13, 2008)

We guess we'll let you stay


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 13, 2008)

KE, you crack me up!!! Where's that thread about the last thing that made me smile? You're it!


----------



## Constance (Apr 13, 2008)

I wish we had another section for unrelated topics. One could be for humor, and the other for miscellaneous stuff. The one we have is too crowded, IMHO.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 13, 2008)

Constance - you are now the "bouncer" in the Off Topic and Chat Forum - if it gets too crowded just toss those rowdy ones out.  Just make sure there's room in the woodshed before you do!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree, kitchenelf ... let Constance sort 'em out ... especially in the humor section - the intentional, the insane, and the inane!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> I agree, kitchenelf ... let Constance sort 'em out ... especially in the humor section - the intentional, the insane, and the inane!


 


Ah, yes!  The "IN" crowd.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 13, 2008)

Andy - you're just too funny for your britches tonight!


----------



## Waterboy (Apr 14, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> We guess we'll let you stay



lol... thx


----------

